# DWA youtube vid



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

just clicking threw youtube and found this and am baffled how this guy isnt dead most people would use a camera on some kind of extension but this guy holds the camera in hand and sticks it in the snakes face while feeding he also comes across as abit of a nutter if you ask me lol but thats my opinion what do you guys think
YouTube - May 2009 Mixed Bag of Snake


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

He comes on here, so say it when he comes.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

reptilefever said:


> just clicking threw youtube and found this and am baffled how this guy isnt dead most people would use a camera on some kind of extension but this guy holds the camera in hand and sticks it in the snakes face while feeding he also comes across as abit of a tard if you ask me but thats my opinion what do you guys think
> YouTube - May 2009 Mixed Bag of Snake


Al is a great guy and has many many years of experiance with venomous. If you want to slate him do it elsewhere.
Do you own any DWA by chance? :whip:


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

Declan123 said:


> He comes on here, so say it when he comes.


ill pm him, i take it hes called viperkeeper on here lol would be intresting to now if the guys ever bin tagged wouldnt surprise me seems a sound guy just abit of a nutter


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

alright guys im not slating the guy just seems abit of a nutter sticking his hand in a viv with a camera attached lol and im sure he has got a good few years experiance im not sayin he hasnt i am actualy impressed with his setups and theres some nice snakes hes got aswell you just wouldnt catch me stickin my hand in thats all


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

reptilefever said:


> ill pm him, i take it hes called viperkeeper on here lol would be intresting to now if the guys ever bin tagged wouldnt surprise me seems a sound guy just abit of a nutter


He has been bitten, but only a handful of times if memory serves- thats not bad for the amount of years he has been in the business, what he does (export venomous around the States I believe, along with other venom related things). Plus they dont have DWA over there so he could keep a mamba in a shoebox if he wanted to.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

reptilefever said:


> im not slating the guy


You called him a "tard" (short for retard I believe?) in your original post before you edited it... :whistling2:
A snake with a mouthful of food is a safe snake until it finishes or regurges- unless you decide to grab a fang I guess.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

he might be a sound bloke but its not very good practice is it.


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

hysteria_uk said:


> he might be a sound bloke but its not very good practice is it.


thank you


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Oliver Dodds said:


> He has been bitten, but only a handful of times if memory serves- thats not bad for the amount of years he has been in the business, what he does (export venomous around the States I believe, along with other venom related things). Plus they dont have DWA over there so he could keep a mamba in a shoebox if he wanted to.


so how many times have you been bitten in all the years you have been keeping?


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> he might be a sound bloke but its not very good practice is it.


If you were familiar with him and his youtube videos, every video has a warning at the beginning and he says in many many many videos that he does not advise handling venomous the way he does.
He knows what he's doing, his methods work for him, whats the problem?:notworthy:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

problem is people on here jumping down other people throats because they have their tongues lodged where they shouldnt.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Oliver Dodds said:


> If you were familiar with him and his youtube videos, every video has a warning at the beginning and he says in many many many videos that he does not advise handling venomous the way he does.
> He knows what he's doing, his methods work for him, whats the problem?:notworthy:


and i dont think the OP was commenting on it being a 'how 2' video so disclaimer or not, he was asking other peoples opinions not asking for arsey replies


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have seen some pretty dodgy things on some of his vids tbh, saying that he is an extremely knowledgable keeper with vast expeience and i could only dream of having some of the snakes he keeps.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Calling Al a 'tard or nutter is bound to raise a few heckles...
He makes some interesting vids and takes excellent pics, what more is there to say....


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> so how many times have you been bitten in all the years you have been keeping?


I dont keep venomous, I keep inverts, royals and boas, have been keeping for 10 years now, at one time I had over 300 and have never had a bite or sting by anything I have kept.
How about yourself?


hysteria_uk said:


> and i dont think the OP was commenting on it being a 'how 2' video so disclaimer or not, he was asking other peoples opinions not asking for arsey replies


And the reply I quoted above of yours was not arsey?
He asked for opinions and he got some, mine included. If you dont want my opinion then dont ask for it.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Oliver Dodds said:


> How about yourself?


That was a quick edit but anyway, kept for 10 years, mentored on handling venomous for 2 years. This was one, sometimes two weekends a month. Not a lot but I am merely answering your question. Do not and have not owned venomous anything or a DWAL.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

thats guys a mug.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

joe190 said:


> thats guys a mug.


Please give a detailed explanation as to why Al is a mug?
Quite frankly, coming from somebody that cannot use basic grammar, I would love to read it :mf_dribble: Maybe, if it's good enough, you can convince me that "he is a mug" indeed.


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

i dont no this guy but from watching the vids and listening to him talk he sertanly now his stuff hes probally forgot more stuff than we have ever learned about snakes.plp should stop bitching and mabey ask questions you might learn summat..


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

coopdog said:


> i dont no this guy but from watching the vids and listening to him talk he sertanly now his stuff hes probally forgot more stuff than we have ever learned about snakes.plp should stop bitching and mabey ask questions you might learn summat..


Well said, people should acknowledge his welath of experiance and knowledge, not call him a "tard", "nutter" or anything else.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Have been subscribed to viper keeper for about a year now and love every video he brings out. Would love to have his knowledge and experience. :no1:


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

reptilefever said:


> alright guys im not slating the guy just seems abit of a nutter sticking his hand in a viv with a camera attached lol and im sure he has got a good few years experiance im not sayin he hasnt i am actualy impressed with his setups and theres some nice snakes hes got aswell you just wouldnt catch me stickin my hand in thats all


lol pal you come to the complete wrong place to slate him.. to call him a tard is slating before you say your not.
btw so you know he is certainly not a nutter he knows what hes doing and could probably teach you alot (not to mention hes a really nice guy!)

Draven


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

The guy is awesome in my opinion. I watched the video of him taking the eye caps off a king cobra I think it was. He seems like a bit of a pro to me so he probably understands the risks involved and takes all the proper precautions to be as safe as possible. 

I don't think he is a nutter, just a well trained pro. I hope he does post I would like to meet him.

Neil.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Mates:

Been very busy. Just came back from Venom Week 2009 International Venom & Snakebite conference where your own Wolfgang Wuster and I were hunting the local New Mexican snakes.

I've been doing what I do since 1973 and had one bite in 1974 from a C. horridis that required A/V, since then I've had a few minor bites and a few dry bites none requiring A/V. All of these were caused by either forcefeeding incidents or snake transfer, none when I'm behind the camera.

As some of my detractors might find un-believable I am a recognised instructor when it comes to venomous snakes. At this event I was one of 3 instructors allowed to participate in the live snakes demonstrations.
https://www.globalwildlifetrust.org/Sponsored_Events.html

No reason to be rude towards me, if you don't like what I do, don't watch them. 

Cheers!

Al


----------



## burnzy (May 25, 2009)

i think you're a sound guy mate with lots of knowledge and think its quality that you share your experiences and knowledge with the world via your videos.

props to ya mate

All the best,

Steve


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

If He was a Nutter He would be dead by now . 

Seams Like a Good Bloke if you ask me . : )


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

What a fab collection!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Viperkeeper said:


> Hello Mates:
> 
> Been very busy. Just came back from Venom Week 2009 International Venom & Snakebite conference where your own Wolfgang Wuster and I were hunting the local New Mexican snakes.
> 
> ...


well said al


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i thought these forums are suppose to be places where you can get help and advice, not to slate or threaten each other, why cant we all get on like civilised people, enough said. nice work Al keep it up.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Viperkeeper said:


> Hello Mates:
> 
> Been very busy. Just came back from Venom Week 2009 International Venom & Snakebite conference where your own Wolfgang Wuster and I were hunting the local New Mexican snakes.
> 
> ...


agreed!

Draven


----------



## Gambit1993 (May 11, 2009)

right lads lets be men :2thumb: i thought the same as reptilefever when i first watched the vid but i didnt know the guy was a well respected expert. so lets all eat cookies :mf_dribble:


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

directed at Viperkeeper
I've seen a few of your videos and I think you have a stunning collection and must be very experienced but tbh I would never do what you do in your vids. Saying that, I don't think I'll ever keep anything more deadly/dangerous than a FWC so...
Anyway, I respect you immensely and keep the good vids coming!
:2thumb:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

holo255 said:


> directed at Viperkeeper
> I've seen a few of your videos and I think you have a stunning collection and must be very experienced but tbh I would never do what you do in your vids. Saying that, I don't think I'll ever keep anything more deadly/dangerous than a FWC so...
> Anyway, I respect you immensely and keep the good vids coming!
> :2thumb:


Thanks mate. This is why I put a disclamer at the beginning. I'm not perfect and may screw up at somepoint but confidence that I'm reading the situation right is a required ingredient for what I do.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

viperkdeeper rocks dude.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I was amazed by that video, never seen any of them before. The vivs were all immaculate, the snakes looked very healthy, and it was an awesome collection.

He definately knows what he is doing if he keeps all those snakes and keeps the vivs in that condition without getting bitten! I'd be dead within minutes of walking through the door, lol!

Why don't they have DWA licences in the US? I did wonder as I noticed that none of the vivs had locks on! They would need to be triple? locked over here!

Now.....time for me to kick back and watch the rest of the vids!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> I was amazed by that video, never seen any of them before. The vivs were all immaculate, the snakes looked very healthy, and it was an awesome collection.
> 
> He definately knows what he is doing if he keeps all those snakes and keeps the vivs in that condition without getting bitten! I'd be dead within minutes of walking through the door, lol!
> 
> ...


There are States that require permits some don't. They are all "lockable" but myself & Bob are the only ones with keys to the room with warning signs outside. Anyone who is stupid enough to go in and mess with them deserves what they get. Darwin Rules!

VK


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I personally loved the video, everyone to there own I suppose.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Saw your Venom Week Vid Al. Some great rattles :O! You should send us Brits some. .

We'll trade you tea and crumpets?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Al: One interesting thing I noticed in the King Brown's viv - nice modification to the Exo-Terra cave hide. I take it the cable tie makes it MUCH easier to pick up that hide in a hurry without sticking your fingers into "potentially contains a snake bite".


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Thats how to reply..... After calling Al a nutter and 'tard, he still came back with a civil answer for you.....
Perhaps the op would like a typical hysterical approach to the vids..... I prefer Al's approach and show them as ordinary snakes with a sharp end.....
Keep up the good work you do Al, and show the morons that they are not devils that want to kill you....


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Al: One interesting thing I noticed in the King Brown's viv - nice modification to the Exo-Terra cave hide. I take it the cable tie makes it MUCH easier to pick up that hide in a hurry without sticking your fingers into "potentially contains a snake bite".


I've done that to many of them but not that one. No matter he's too big for it anyway.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Saw your Venom Week Vid Al. Some great rattles :O! You should send us Brits some. .
> 
> We'll trade you tea and crumpets?


May just take me out for some good curry...:mf_dribble:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Viperkeeper said:


> May just take me out for some good curry...:mf_dribble:


When you planning on coming over this side of the pond again Al?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> When you planning on coming over this side of the pond again Al?


It's not in the plan this year as far as I know. The conference I go to next (2010) June.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I do not keep DWA listed snakes at the moment, but I am working towards it. As a result, ViperKeepers videos have been a great source of inspiration to me. Anyone who has the ability to handle animals in the way he does obviously is experienced and knowledgeable on their subject- the kind of knowledge that can only be developed by really understanding and appreciating the animals. 

Oh, and StuartDouglas, thank you for the Boiga- she's doing great, absolute beauty, and I thoroughly admire your collection.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> I've done that to many of them but not that one. No matter he's too big for it anyway.


I used that idea on my hides after seeing it on one of your videos, it works really well.

I think as a hobby its easy to criticize others and I have seen people do things that I would never feel comfortable doing and im sure theres some things that I have done that would make people cringe, I have seen some scary moments on your vids Al but I guess in reality its easy to say in that situation I would of done things "safer" and alot of people commenting have probably never touched a hot in their lives.


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

dont see peoples problem in callin him a nutter its not a bad thing I used to say steve irwin was a nutter but i had tons ov respect for him, maybe they didn't mean it in a bad way, perhaps it was more a response i.e ( Wow I wouldn't dare do that hes a nutter) more respect than anything. Tard is harsh tho


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> dont see peoples problem in callin him a nutter its not a bad thing I used to say steve irwin was a nutter but i had tons ov respect for him, maybe they didn't mean it in a bad way, perhaps it was more a response i.e ( Wow I wouldn't dare do that hes a nutter) more respect than anything. Tard is harsh tho


Yeah I always said the same, When I refer to someone as a nutter I tend to mean it like I wouldn't have the "bottle" to do that myself.


----------



## herpfreakuk (Jun 29, 2009)

ex0tics said:


> Yeah I always said the same, When I refer to someone as a nutter I tend to mean it like I wouldn't have the "bottle" to do that myself.


i think anyone who keeps hots are nutters ( in the same way u mean ), i mean i would probably never have the balls to do what al does, thats why i respect him


----------

